# some fun today!



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

How many real cold blinds has he run like that? That was good!! You had a great day!
Ummmm The other day you had some choice words for him. Not particularly complimentary. Did I miss some descriptions to the contrary today?
I hope I know where to find you on Tues. mornings??

Good job and glad you two had a great day.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, those were his first true cold blinds. Everything else has been what I in my novice brain consider lining drills, because there's been a stake in the field. These, there was nothing to mark them at all, on land or water. It was rather cool, it was "ok, take everything you've learned, and now get out there and APPLY it." I was especially pleased because it was in a new location, too.
I have lots of good words for him today. "Good dog" comes to mind, lol.
I want to go out there and just watch the big boys run one of these weeks. These are some serious players.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoo hoo - sounds like an awesome day


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Being apart of a good training group is a beautiful thing. Sounds like a good day.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great day indeed! Did any of the "big guys" see Tito run? What were their thoughts on the most awesome of boys???


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no, we moved to a different area of the property so that we wouldn't distract their group, so none of the "big boys" got to see him run, lol. Maybe another week we will join their group, but to be honest I was also put off by the heat, it was pretty hot and humid here and I knew it would be a long day.
These folks basically set up a field trial, with wingers, gunners, blinds, the whole bit, and run each dog thru it. Then they move to another area of the grounds, and do it again. It's pretty intense. I would have felt like a real dummy running Tito thru that, even though they kept offering to dumb it down for us.
There was ONE mark I thought he could handle if I moved up. Tito doesn't mind cover changes, and they had one that went thru several different covers and then across the point of a swampy pond, which were the factors they were training for on that mark. The mark was about 150 yards long, but I could have moved up to make it about 125 or so, the first 25 yards was just thru some hay. But I really didn't feel comfortable. 
I'm thinking next time I go out there, I'll go without Tito and just offer to help out and watch. Then maybe when it cools off a bit, I'll see about running with them a little. MAYBE.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

although one person, when she saw Tito walking around, said, "show lines?" I said yes, and she said, "well THAT's not in his favor". SHEEESH. But one of the people that I did know there jumped in and said, "oh, he's not your typical show dog. ask her about the obedience titles he has already!" so that was nice. Tito had finished his UDX at that guy's club's trial, so he remembered him well.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> although one person, when she saw Tito walking around, said, "show lines?" I said yes, and she said, "well THAT's not in his favor". SHEEESH. But one of the people that I did know there jumped in and said, "oh, he's not your typical show dog. ask her about the obedience titles he has already!" so that was nice. Tito had finished his UDX at that guy's club's trial, so he remembered him well.


Well that's just rude! Why say something like that??? I'm glad the other guy stood up for you and Tito. 

I knew you guys went to a different location, I was just wondering if any of the big guys wandered over to see what you were doing. Sounds like you found a good place to hang around, train and learn. So many opportunities.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> although one person, when she saw Tito walking around, said, "show lines?" I said yes, and she said, "well THAT's not in his favor". SHEEESH. But one of the people that I did know there jumped in and said, "oh, he's not your typical show dog. ask her about the obedience titles he has already!" so that was nice. Tito had finished his UDX at that guy's club's trial, so he remembered him well.


Geeze -- if she had to ASK then I don't think I'd take her opinion as worth very much. 
"Is your car a Cadillac? Then that will be a problem when you run the Indy 500." Ooookay.....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds like an AWESOME day Barb!! Too bad the 'big guns' didn't see him run, that would have shut up the "show line" snob. They would have been impressed like most who meet Tito soon become. 

Now the next time you have a trying day and there will be more to come, remember this day and feel better.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahahaha you crack me up, good point! 



K9-Design said:


> Geeze -- if she had to ASK then I don't think I'd take her opinion as worth very much.
> "Is your car a Cadillac? Then that will be a problem when you run the Indy 500." Ooookay.....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, today wasn't nearly as good as yesterday. MY FAULT. I set him up to fail, let him run a double that I knew was too hard for him. Ended up having to handle him to the second mark, and it wasn't pretty. Ah well, at least he aced the water honor. With some quiet whining...


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

If he whined did he ace it??????
He was thinking about it!


----------

